# Pinco Pallino



## lidia1201

Chi (o che) sarebbe Pinco Pallino?


----------



## combustion

E' solo un modo per indicare una persona qualunque, qualcuno di ipotetico a cui riferirsi.


----------



## Necsus

Anche Pinco Palla. Vuol dire appunto 'una persona qualunque' come dice Comb, e purtroppo le due parole che lo compongono non sono altro che sinonimi di  'pene' e 'testicolo' ..!


----------



## combustion

PINCO SIGNIFICA QUELLO???????????? Non lo sapevo! Dove?


----------



## Necsus

combustion said:
			
		

> PINCO SIGNIFICA QUELLO???????????? Non lo sapevo! Dove?


Ebbene in italiano.  
Dal De Mauro:

*1pìn|co*
s.m.
1 OB pene 
2 RE tosc., pop., persona inetta, ottusa 

*Polirematiche*
*Pinco Pallino* loc.s.m. CO colloq., nome generico per indicare una persona sconosciuta o di poca importanza.


----------



## lsp

Necsus said:
			
		

> Dove? In italiano.
> 
> *1pìn|co*
> s.m.
> 1 OB pene
> 2 RE tosc., pop., persona inetta, ottusa
> 
> *Polirematiche*
> *Pinco Pallino* loc.s.m. CO colloq., nome generico per indicare una persona sconosciuta o di poca importanza.


Non dovresti citare la fonte?


----------



## Necsus

Domando perdono, Lsp. Credevo che la composizione grafica familiare nel forum facesse riconoscere il De Mauro senza bisogno di specificarlo. Ma naturalmente hai ragione.


----------



## lsp

Necsus said:
			
		

> Domando perdono, Lsp. Credevo che la composizione grafica familiare nel forum facesse riconoscere il De Mauro senza bisogno di specificarlo. Ma naturalmente hai ragione.


Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Ma prego!


----------



## TimLA

Necsus said:
			
		

> Ebbene in italiano.
> Dal De Mauro:
> 
> *1pìn|co*
> s.m.
> 1 OB pene
> 2 RE tosc., pop., persona inetta, ottusa
> 
> *Polirematiche*
> *Pinco Pallino* loc.s.m. CO colloq., nome generico per indicare una persona sconosciuta o di poca importanza.


 
Necsus, e si usa nello stesso modo di "pisello"?
- non volgare, ma chiaramente uno conosce che viene detto?


----------



## Necsus

TimLA said:
			
		

> Necsus, e si usa nello stesso modo di "pisello"?
> - non volgare, ma chiaramente uno conosce sa? che viene detto?


No, Tim. In realtà credo che nell'uso nulla leghi più quest'espressione al significato originario delle parole che la compongono, direi che si utilizza solo per esprimere quello che suggerisce il De Mauro in 'polirematiche' (=locuzioni).


----------



## Elisa68

Sarebbe utile far notare agli stranieri che De Mauro elenca le abbreviazioni (e le "marche d'uso") usate nel dizionario qui. OB=obsoleto, CO=comune, ecc.


----------



## Necsus

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Sarebbe utile far notare agli stranieri che De Mauro elenca le abbreviazioni (e le "marche d'uso") usate nel dizionario qui. OB=obsoleto, CO=comune, ecc.


Perché 'sarebbe'? E' utile, infatti tu lo hai appena fatto.


----------



## Juri

Incuriosito da PP, rilevo che rari diz. lo citano.
Nel De agostini trovo che Mario Pompei ha scritto "Le tre figlie di PP", che il tedesco Franz Man ha scritto diversi radiodrammi intitolati al "nostro", 
che Pinco deriverebbe dal medio olandese Pinke, che e' stato un bastimento a tre alberi con vele latine.


----------



## Necsus

Juri said:
			
		

> Pinco deriverebbe dal medio olandese Pinke


Quello a cui ti riferisci è il secondo significato di 'pinco' (dal DeMauro):

2pìn|co
s.m.
T(ecnico) S(pecialistico) st(oria della) mar(ina), veliero mercantile con capacità di carico fino a 300 t, dotato di tre alberi a calcese con vele latine, molto usato nel Mediterraneo dall’inizio del secolo XVIII fino alla metà del XIX 

Nel caso di Pinco Palla (o Pallino) il significato è il primo (cetriolo; piccolo pene; punta, germoglio = membro virile =>  minchione, coglione ), come illustrato in Etimo.it


----------



## Juri

Infatti, la ripetizionedi cio' che gia' altri hanno affermato, mi sembra inutile.


----------



## Necsus

Perdonami, Juri, come da frase citata, io mi riferivo solo alla diversa origine che attribuivi al termine. Ora, a parte il fatto che invece secondo me ripetere non è mai inutile, non ho ben capito: hai degli elementi a dimostrazione del fatto che la provenienza è quella che dici tu _[Pinco deriverebbe dal medio olandese Pinke], _al contrario di quanto sembrerebbe dalle definizioni individuate finora, o da questa tua risposta devo dedurre che quella parte del tuo contributo al thread è stata fatta solo per dire qualcosa di diverso dagli altri?


----------



## sabrinita85

Dai, non litigate ragazzi


----------



## Necsus

Ma figurati, Sabri. Non è certo mia intenzione battermi in difesa di "un Pinco Pallino"! No, volevo davvero solo capire l'intento, ma mi sembra di intuire che evidentemente mi sono lasciato trascinare, in tal caso me ne scuso.


----------



## sabrinita85

Necsus, tu hai perfettamente ragione e io "te l'appoggio" [gergo romano], solo che se Juri ha scritto quella frase un po' velenosa e tu rispondi a tono (più pacato, sicuramente), può darsi che si venga a creare una situazione di conflitto... e io ne so qualcosa!!! Per aver scritto messaggi molto meno cattivi mi sono beccata l'acido rimprovero di alcuni mods e la cancellazione di vari messaggi...


----------



## Necsus

Ma no, tranquilla..!


----------



## Juri

Niente di velenoso, era solo che vado sempre di fretta e do' molto valore al tempo, che, dopo la salute, mi risulta ai primi posti nella scala dei valori.


----------



## cecil

Voi italiani non smettete mai di sorprendermi. Credevo che noi americani sappessimo bestemmiare. Che sbaglio!!!  Pensateci, se vogliamo dire, "You see that guy over there?" sarebbe "You see that dick ball over there?" E poi, tutto normale in italiano. Non fraintendermi, mi piace molto la vivacità della gente italiana.

cecil


----------



## f4bo

cecil said:
			
		

> Voi italiani non smettete mai di sorprendermi. Credevo che noi americani sappessimo bestemmiare. Che sbaglio!!!  Pensateci, se vogliamo dire, "You see that guy over there?" sarebbe "You see that dick ball over there?" E poi, tutto normale in italiano. Non fraintendermi, mi piace molto la vivacità della gente italiana.
> 
> cecil


cecil, se ci sono due cose che nessun paese al mondo, dico nessuno, ci puo' insegnare, e' bestemmiare e dire parolacce, credimi. Se per puro caso a qualcuno gli  venisse l'uzzolo di aprire un thread sull'argomento te ne accorgeresti, credo amaramente, e noi italiani perderemmo - definitivamente - quel poco di considerazione che hanno all'estero di noi.


----------



## sabrinita85

Scusate, ma mi sono persa qualcosa?
Io non ho letto bestemmie!

E poi non ho capito bene cosa vuole dire Cecil...
Cecil potresti riformulare il tuo pensiero? 
Grazie mille!


----------



## cecil

f4bo said:
			
		

> cecil, se ci sono due cose che nessun paese al mondo, dico nessuno, ci puo' insegnare, e' bestemmiare e dire parolacce, credimi. Se per puro caso a qualcuno gli venisse l'uzzolo di aprire un thread sull'argomento te ne accorgeresti, credo amaramente, e noi italiani perderemmo - definitivamente - quel poco di considerazione che hanno all'estero di noi.


 
f4bo, questa tendenza per un linguaggio colorito non fa che divertirmi, ma devo ammettere che ero attonito la prima volta un impiegato mi ha detto “vaffa…” A quel tempo non avevo mai sentito dire della frase, ma potevo capire abbastanza bene, dato il suo comportamento, che avevo fatto qualcosa di stupido. Un rincrescimento: voglio che gli avessi detto, “Ah, mi dispiace, io chiaramente non ti ho capito bene. Tieni i soldi, solo spiegarmi quello che mi ha detto.”


----------



## combustion

f4bo said:
			
		

> cecil, se ci sono due cose che nessun paese al mondo, dico nessuno, ci puo' insegnare, e' bestemmiare e dire parolacce, credimi. Se per puro caso a qualcuno gli venisse l'uzzolo di aprire un thread sull'argomento te ne accorgeresti, credo amaramente, e noi italiani perderemmo - definitivamente - quel poco di considerazione che hanno all'estero di noi.


 
Comunque "Pinco pallino" a nessuno in Italia suona come "dick ball"!!!

Tranquillo... anche due personaggi di Alice nel Paese delle Meraviglie (perlomeno in quello di Walt Disney) in Italiano si chiamano Pinco e Panco!
cecilia


----------



## cecil

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Scusate, ma mi sono persa qualcosa?





			
				sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Io non ho letto bestemmie!
> 
> E poi non ho capito bene cosa vuole dire Cecil...
> Cecil potresti riformulare il tuo pensiero?
> Grazie mille!




Sabrinita, il fatto che le parole che vogliono dire “pene e testicolo” (pinco palla) potrebbero evolversi in una frase che vuole dire “tipo” (guy) è veramente sorprendente, almeno a me. Chiaro?
cecil


----------



## cecil

combustion said:
			
		

> Comunque "Pinco pallino" a nessuno in Italia suona come "dick ball"!!!
> 
> Tranquillo... anche due personaggi di Alice nel Paese delle Meraviglie (perlomeno in quello di Walt Disney) in Italiano si chiamano Pinco e Panco!
> cecilia


 
cecilia, LOL. Forse avrei dovuto pensare un po' di più dell'inglese americano. Per esempio, il nome della squadra di football (americano) all'Università di South Carolina è "Gamecocks." E l'espressione a doppio senso è ben capita da tutti quanti.

cecil


----------



## cecil

Necsus said:
			
		

> Ebbene in italiano.
> Dal De Mauro:
> 
> *1pìn|co*
> s.m.
> 1 OB pene
> 2 RE tosc., pop., persona inetta, ottusa
> 
> *Polirematiche*
> *Pinco Pallino* loc.s.m. CO colloq., nome generico per indicare una persona sconosciuta o di poca importanza.


 
In un certo senso Bush è conosciuto ma lui è ben sconosciuto in un altro senso. Allora, potrei usar quest'espressione in italiano e essere capito? "Quel Pinco Pallino Bush..."

cecil


----------



## lidia1201

cecil said:
			
		

> In un certo senso Bush è conosciuto ma lui è ben sconosciuto in un altro senso. Allora, potrei usar quest'espressione in italiano e essere capito? "Quel Pinco Pallino Bush..."
> 
> cecil


Non direi che si possa dire "Pinco Pallino Bush". Forse indendi dire:
"Testa di c... Bush"?


----------



## f4bo

ROTFL!

ragazzi, se foste italiani stareste come me rotolandovi a terra dal ridere per come e' cresciuto il thread da una parola quasi priva di significato come pinco pallino. Adesso pero' e' giunto il momento di mettere un po' d'ordine sulla questione:
lasciando stare l'origine delle due parole che in realta' non serve ne' a me ne' soprattutto ai nostri amici 'foresti' se non a confondere le idee,  con pinco pallino si vuole intendere chi e' sconosciuto o di fama o di nome (dipende dal contesto) e ci sarebbe una parola tipicamente americana, anzi un nome e cognome, che vi farebbe capire perfettamente che cosa intendo ma non ve le posso dire per via delle regole di questo forum, ma che i piu' avranno sicuramente capito. Pertanto no lidia, se vuoi usare su Bush pinco pallino lo puoi fare solo in una frase tipo: *Bush si' che e' un uomo potente, mica un pinco pallino qualsiasi!*
E' chiaro adesso?


----------



## lidia1201

E' Cecil che voleva usare su Bush Pinco Palino, io no. A me questa locuzione è chiara dopo la prima risposta. Pensavo solo che Cecil volesse dire che Bush è la testa di c.z.o .


----------



## f4bo

lidia1201 said:
			
		

> E' Cecil che voleva usare su Bush Pinco Palino, io no. A me questa locuzione è chiara dopo la prima risposta. Pensavo solo che Cecil volesse dire che Bush è la testa di c.z.o .



ops scusa


----------



## cecil

*Bush si' che e' un uomo potente, mica un pinco pallino qualsiasi!
*E' chiaro adesso?

Sì, se vuoi dire che tutto questo potere risiede a un idioto bello e buono.

cecil


----------



## cecil

>>"Testa di c... Bush"

Il 60% o di più della gente americano sarebbe d'accordo...finalmente.

cecil


----------



## f4bo

cecil said:
			
		

> *Bush si' che e' un uomo potente, mica un pinco pallino qualsiasi!
> *E' chiaro adesso?
> 
> Sì, se vuoi dire che tutto questo potere risiede a un idioto bello e buono.
> 
> cecil



no cecil, non si dice IDIOTO ma IDIOTA.


----------

